# Live Scan and ORI numbers for CA



## champlin (Feb 8, 2011)

Im having trouble with my live scan, more specifically, finding out how to get an ORI number for the live scan can any one help?


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 8, 2011)

To get an ORI number, contact the agency that will be receiving the results of the Live Scan. They will provide it to you.


----------



## Paramedicpops (Feb 12, 2011)

champlin said:


> Im having trouble with my live scan, more specifically, finding out how to get an ORI number for the live scan can any one help?



You will need 2 Live Scans. One for California EMS and one for DMV. The California EMS web site has the Live Scan form with all the ORI numbers already filled in. For DMV, go to the DMV Office and tell them you need a Live Scan form for the Ambulance Licence package. They will hand you the form.

Good Luck,

Mark


----------

